# pharmacovigilance in NewZealand?



## bk_shyam (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Friends,

can anyone tell me , How Pharmacovigilance , medical coding is doing in NZ...Is there any other better field to work for pharmacist like SAS...Becoz pharmacist need to register there which is a hectic process...


----------



## docsunny50 (May 24, 2015)

bk_shyam said:


> Hi Friends, can anyone tell me , How Pharmacovigilance , medical coding is doing in NZ...Is there any other better field to work for pharmacist like SAS...Becoz pharmacist need to register there which is a hectic process...


 Yes, both NZ and Australia require pharmacist registration. Even then, job market is tight with many local applicants. However, regional centres still need pharmacists ( community pharmacies). Alternative jobs for non-registered pharmacists can be in University research centres or laboratories. In NZ, PHARMAC may have some policy jobs. In Australia, PBS is the counterpart.


----------

